# A3Punk's 2015 A3 build thread



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

*Factory Specs:*
2015 Audi A3 S-Line Prestige
S-Tronic
Glacier White Metallic
Titanium Gray Leather Interior
18" 10-spoke Audi exclusive RS-design wheels

*Exterior:*
OEM Base carrier bars
2 Black Rocky Mount Euro Pitchfork Bike Racks
De-Badged
Yellow Laminex Headlight Film

*Interior:*
OEM All-Weather Floor Mats
OEM Cargo Net
OEM S3 Pedal Covers
Custom Trunk Tray for Managment

*Suspension:*
H&R Street Performance Coil-overs (Removed and Sold)
Accuair VU4 Managment
HP Drivetech modded Bilstein Front Struts
Dual Viair 400c Compressors
HP Drivetech Single Bellows Rear Bags
Bilstein Rear Shocks (Shortened 30mm)
2 Accuair 3 Gallon Tanks
Aluminum Hard Lines
Accuair EXO Tank Mounts

*Wheels:*
Brada Wheels BR5 19x8.5 / 19x9, Sparkle Glitter Powder Center w/ Red Center Cap (Currently removed for re-finish/color change)

*Engine:*
TBD

*Brakes:*
TBD

*Vag-Com:*
TBD

*To Be Installed:*
TBD

*Planned:*
ECM Tuning
DSG Tuning
Intake/Exhaust/Downpipe
Bigger Turbo
Intercooler
S3 Mirror Caps
MK5 R32 Recarro Seats










Old set-up but excellent shots


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

That's one Badass A3!


----------



## HereTryThis (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful! nicely done:beer:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

wow that looks great


----------



## golfcar5 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Just in today...


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait to see it with the Accuair!


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

Would you like to share the offset of your wheels?


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Slight change of plans...

Just ordered these:


Not the MQB kit pictured but simply a representation.

As for wheel specs... Thats like asking to have sex with my Wife. 

Totally kidding... But still a trade secret for most. These were set up specifically for a MK6 GTI. Fitment is ok but not perfect. Follow the bread crumbs...


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

a3punk said:


> Totally kidding... But still a trade secret for most. These were set up specifically for a MK6 GTI. Fitment is ok but not perfect. Follow the bread crumbs...


So what fits on a mk6 gti fits on the A3 then.


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

Beside, you won't be sorry about those hp drivetech suspension kit. Those are one of the best airride kits on the market. With the e-level system you will have a great air setup. Just make sure the level sensors are 100% perfect, they are very sensiteve to wrong installation.


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

*Update...*

Fabbing up the trunk tray:







Moving on to my first attempt at hardlines after I learned I can't upholster for ****... SO, I paid to have that done:



Finally the long awaited struts! Ordered December 19th... Arrived Feb 25th to Alaska...



Install begins!



More hardlines:


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Front Struts Installed...



Teaser stance shot...



Polishing hardlines sucks!



Trunk porn!



Little e-level sensor mounting action... Used a 10-24 nutsert to mount to inner fender sheet metal. This location proved to be excellent because I didn't have to trim fender liners at all... I will post front sensors next time I take front wheels off.



And done!





Roof rack back on and laminex installed...


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Needs more looooow! Haha...must kidding!
Car looks insane A3Punk! Very jealous... Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice one! Did you had a frame notch? And did you do any modifications on the inner fender so he won't lay on the tires?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Luckily with these quattro cars that side of the axle is smaller and has a smaller diameter than a FWD car. Mine is super low and the axle is not hitting the frame at all. The frame in that location does form a small arch shape giving a little OEM clearance to begin with. 

A3punk what is your reality of this with the current smaller 18" wheels on? my 19's are limiting my car from going lower.


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Axle to frame clearance is fine. Like stated... The smaller driveshafts make for no need for notching. On the passenger side/front there is a little tab that hangs straight down (front side of the CV shaft). My sway bar smashed into it when aired out. I bent the tab 90 degrees inward to remove this issue. 

With the OEM 224/40r18 8.5x18s ET 46 (I think) the wheel/tire assembly tucks fully into the fender liner and makes hard contact with the liner/feder at the 1:30 O'clock (as viewed from the passenger side front) limiting the full drop as well


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Updated photos


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Car is looking sweet a3punk!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

really good looking setup! Love the wheels!


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

a3punk said:


> Updated photos


great shot


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

This whole thread is awesome. Glad I found you on here :beer:


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. :beer: Color was a risk but I am thankful I went for it.


----------

